# White Bean and Tuna Salad



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is my lunch. From start to finish in about 10 minutes.

1can of white kidney beans, drained and rinsed well
1 can of Chunk Tuna. 
2 green onions chopped
2 garlic cloves minced
1/2 red pepper
1 stalk celery chopped
1 Tblsp capers
tsp, minced lemon zest
Jarred olives(12, or so)
Parsley, fresh chopped
Herbs of choice
1/4 olive oil
2 tblsp red wine vinegar.
Salt'n'peppa

Mix it all up and you should get a couple of servings or enough for about 4 sides. I top with a bit of shaved parmesan cheese.  Keeps a couple of days in the fridge....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

This looks great, copy and paste!!  Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 26, 2012)

I do the same thing using chickpeas and leftover grilled chicken breast. If I don't have lemon, I use lime.


----------



## merstar (Mar 26, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Here is my lunch. From start to finish in about 10 minutes.
> 
> 1can of white kidney beans, drained and rinsed well
> 1 can of Chunk Tuna.
> ...



I make something similar to this, and use the celery leaves also - try it some time - they're delicious! I also add tomatoes, and sometimes green peas or corn.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

merstar said:


> I make something similar to this, and use the celery leaves also - try it some time - they're delicious! I also add tomatoes, and sometimes green peas or corn.


I usually add some tomatos, but I am tomatoless today. I will throw in some peas and corn next time if I have some. Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2012)

Yum, Rock!  C&P, thanks!


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 27, 2012)

Boy!  What a fruitful little thread this is - lots of great ideas!  

Thanks, Rock and others.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2012)

I do mine the same but add a splash or two of white balsamic to the mix. I use imported oil packed tuna or smoked trout in evoo. wonderful on a hot day with crackers or toasted baguette and a nice cold drink of some sort.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Jun 3, 2022)

I made this tonight and it was quite good. I used navy beans, because I didn't have any white kidney beans. I used 8 black olives rather than 12 jarred olives, again, because that's what I have. And I sliced them - DH doesn't like olives, but does enjoy them as an ingredient in limited quantities. It has serious potential. I have made some notes with the recipe of some changes I want to try. BTW, lemon balm as one of the herbs was excellent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 3, 2022)

I've been meaning to make something like this for a while now. I'm also planning to add some pickled red onions to it. DH likes to have a bite to eat in the afternoons when he gets home since school lunchtime is around 10:30 or 11 a.m. Thanks for popping it up.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 3, 2022)

*RL* hit on s good thing when he posted this recipe.  So many possibilities to make it your own.   The last time I made this, I coarse chopped a jar of artichokes and used the jarred olive oil too.


----------

